# Breeder in Los Angeles/Southern California?



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Los Angeles area/Southern California? I'll also be hitting up regional GSD clubs but would love to receive input from folks here. Thank you!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.adlerstein.com/

Adler Stein. The breeder posts here as "Vandal," and when she posts, you best listen to what she has to say.







For working lines, I'd absolutely recommend her. I believe we have members here with dogs from her breedings.


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

Super! Thank you!


----------

